# Packaging Containers for Pastries



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Hello once again,

My pastry chef is looking for a cardboard tray on which to place the pastries that people are taking home. He has worked in Italy, and they have a special, rectangular tray on which they place the pastries, and then wrap the tray in paper and tie with a ribbon, so that it looks like a present. He would really like to find a state side supplier of these trays. Does anyone have any ideas of companies that I could contact?
Thanks so much.
Bella


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

who is the supplier in italy? these days it is so easy to ship and order online, there should be no problem getting them to send the boxes here.
i would love to see them. they sound really beautiful.


----------



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Crudeau,

Thank you for the wonderful tip to the qualiapaper site. They have some wonderful things. I have copied some of the pages so I can take them in to work for my chef to see. I am sure something will please him. Did you happen to see the "boxes". They look great. I could just imagine someone carrying one our of our restaurant. What an enticement!
Thanks to you both.
Bella


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

check out Novacart's "personalized paper"-(products) i think that is what your chef is talking about 

patience with the site- it takes time to load


----------



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Kristi,

Thank you so much for the Novacart website information. These trays are exactly what Luigi was looking for for his pastries. I appreciate your help. 

Bella


----------

